# Winterize At What Temperature?



## rerhart

At what outside temprature should I winterize? It is going to 25-30 degrees the next few nights in MN (colder than normal for this itme of year), but was planning to camp one more time next week...but now I wonder if I should winterize tonight? I'm afraid the pipes might freeze. What do you think?


----------



## ORvagabond

You should be able to plug it in and set the furnace to keep it warm enough.....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

30 - don't worry about it if is going to heat up during the day. If it were going to hit 25 tonight - I would be winterizing after work. Winterizing is better than dealing with the consequences of taking that chance! Don't ask me how I know









-CC


----------



## Nathan

If it's convenient, I'd just blow out the lines. Leaving the furnace on low overnight would also protect you.


----------



## mswalt

I'd just move somewhere warm!









Mark


----------



## rerhart

I agree Mark! I'd like to move south! I think I might have to pick up the camper from storage after work today and either winterize it or turn on the heat! She goes into winter storage until April in a ocuple weeks anyway.


----------



## Northern Wind

We go camping in Algonquin Park (Central Ontario) in November and December when the snow is on the ground and temperatures drop down into the single digits, and have never frozen a line yet! Off course the furnace is on and we keep running the water through the lines every few hours if its really cold, like below zero F.


----------



## Ghosty

mswalt said:


> I'd just move somewhere warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


Suppose to drop down to 59 degrees here tonight and only get to 86 tomorrow .... we are already breaking out the electric blankets and Parkas for the morn







ing...


----------



## Joe/GA

Ghosty said:


> I'd just move somewhere warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


Suppose to drop down to 59 degrees here tonight and only get to 86 tomorrow .... we are already breaking out the electric blankets and Parkas for the morn







ing...
[/quote]

It was in the low 90's again here today. Supposed to get down to the mid 70's tonight. Brrrrr!!!


----------



## Doug & Barb

Hope we thaw so we can winterize when we get back home to Michigan next week. Driving across Colorado near Colorado Springs, temps dropped into the low 20's. Water in lines and pump seemed to be frozen. We are parked for 2 days hoping for a thaw and no damage. Mean time we have a light under the sofa to gently reheat everything and the furnace is running. Wish us luck the temp is suppose to go above 30 on Tuesday.


----------

